# Another entertainment center "WIP"



## whistler (Oct 18, 2007)

This one came from a request for a girl at work. She asked if I could build something to hold all her husbands electronics, including the 50" plasma and theater surround system.

Obviousely there's still a lot of work to be done but I thought I'de might be able to get some constructive critisism  

The side tower's are 30"w x 71 1/2"h x 20"d they'll hold speaker's (behind felt covered doors), stereo and game boxes (behind smoked plexiglass doors) and a couple drawers each.The center unit is 55 1/2"w x 78"h x 23"d, which will house more speaker's and the plasma tv.

The entire unit is made from birch but I have no idea what she want's for a stain yet .. that being said .. there will be more to come :yes:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW!

That sure beats the size of Yours... doesn't it?! :laughing: 

You are bolting the two end units to the center unit... Yes?

Nice design...

Looking GREAT!


----------



## whistler (Oct 18, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> You are bolting the two end units to the center unit... Yes?


Absolutely ... after delivery though, my 1/2 ton only has a 6'6" bed and my trailer is only 8'4"


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice indeed, Can't wait to see it all finished up. I was curious to what kind of joinery you used?/


----------



## whistler (Oct 18, 2007)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Very nice indeed, Can't wait to see it all finished up. I was curious to what kind of joinery you used?/


Thanks guys ... no updates for a week or so, have to go back to work tomorrrow.

I used mostly dado's and the odd screw :smile:


----------



## cckeele (Oct 21, 2007)

*Now that is an entertainment center.*

Great job. Care to share the plans I would like to give this one a whack.

Chris


----------



## whistler (Oct 18, 2007)

cckeele said:


> Great job. Care to share the plans I would like to give this one a whack.


I built this one like every other one I've done, measured all the components that need to fit in the unit .. do a rough drawing of the unit to show my customer .. then scribble a bunch of numbers on my work bench while I'm building it :blink: 

If you want a plan for it, I'de be happy to draw something up for you. I'll have to find someone with a scanner then upload it. So, gimme some time to find one then I'll post the plans for you :thumbsup:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice work!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job whistler.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

whistler said:


> I built this one like every other one I've done, measured all the components that need to fit in the unit .. do a rough drawing of the unit to show my customer .. then scribble a bunch of numbers on my work bench while I'm building it :blink:
> 
> If you want a plan for it, I'de be happy to draw something up for you. I'll have to find someone with a scanner then upload it. So, gimme some time to find one then I'll post the plans for you :thumbsup:


hi there whistler, how are you? i was wanting to know if you would be so kind to share the plans with me i would be very greatfull if you would. thank you, Jemmy.:thumbsup:


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

:huh: :no: :thumbsup:


jemmy rafferty said:


> hi there whistler, how are you? i was wanting to know if you would be so kind to share the plans with me i would be very greatfull if you would. thank you, Jemmy.:thumbsup:


----------



## whistler (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm on it Ladd .... I've just been tied up with my day job lately and trying to get the doors and drawer fronts on this unit.

My intention was to do up a plan right away but work got in the way. I know there's a couple of you that want this plan and I promise I'll get to it ASAP.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

whistler said:


> I'm on it Ladd .... I've just been tied up with my day job lately and trying to get the doors and drawer fronts on this unit.
> 
> My intention was to do up a plan right away but work got in the way. I know there's a couple of you that want this plan and I promise I'll get to it ASAP.


hi there, no worries whistler we can wait. if it`s good enoff it`s worth waiting on, what you say.:yes: :thumbsup: . Jemmy.


----------



## whistler (Oct 18, 2007)

Well guys, it took a little longer than I thought to get it completed (that day job thing keeps getting in the way) but I think it turned out pretty good. I used a dark walnut gel stain and 3 coats of oil based varathane on it. And after brushing all that on, I think I'll be using the profit's from it to buy myself an HVLP unit.

For those of you looking for the plans .. they'll be posted soon.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

wow, that looks great.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

whistler said:


> Well guys, it took a little longer than I thought to get it completed (that day job thing keeps getting in the way) but I think it turned out pretty good. I used a dark walnut gel stain and 3 coats of oil based varathane on it. And after brushing all that on, I think I'll be using the profit's from it to buy myself an HVLP unit.
> 
> For those of you looking for the plans .. they'll be posted soon.


1st class look`s 1st class. Jemmy.:yes:


----------

